# Anybody have info on Diablo Valley College in Ca?



## thelonious (Nov 24, 2004)

HI Everyone,
I have been doing a lot of research on culinary schools. I currently live in Texas and have an oppurtunity to move to Oakland and have affordable living conditions. Has anyone attended or have info on DVC? I have been on the website but I want to see if anyone on the message board might have some advice.
Thanks in advance

Corey


----------



## burnvictim (Jan 31, 2005)

I currently work with two DVC grads--and as a CCA alumni, I can say their culinary knowledge is right on par with mine.(at a fraction of the cost) However, they tell me there is a power struggle between the admins and chefs there, and quality is declining. If you can, try to call and speak to Chef Nader--he currently runs the program.


----------



## thelonious (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks I will.


----------

